# What would you do?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Alright so i was out scoutin a few nights back and i found a wheat field with a good number of geese in it so i went and asked and the landowner gladly said yes but he told me he said yes to others too. I have a crew of 6 already and i dont think i would want to join crews with whoever would show up opening morning too bad so what would u reccomend i do? Beat others there and get set up plenty early and hope things work out or what?


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's always a tough call but common curtoisy dictates that you defer to the group that gained permission first....keep looking around for other fields. That can be option B or C. Good Luck on opener! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd say go find something else, nothing is worse than having another group in the same field as you.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

My vote goes to keep looking to.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Who ever gets there first wants it more. Up to you.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Keep looking man , u still got a week.


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Who ever gets there first wants it more. Up to you.


This is why waterfowl hunting is becoming a joke. Respect the sport(if thats what a person would call it) and the guys who gained permission first.
I would sure hope you would respect the guys that gained permission for the field first. Put yourself in their shoes.
I have asked many landowners for permission and have been granted access, only to find out someone else has asked for permission. I tell the landowner I won't hunt it and leave for the guys that already had permission.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Who ever gets there first wants it more. Up to you.


Another group already got there first.

What happens when those guys show up to the field after him because they didn't know the guy had given permission to another group? Its pretty easy to beat someone to the field when they think they have exclusive permission for it.

Another option would be to stop by the landowner and see if he knows the other guys and you could somehow try to get ahold of them. For all you know they might not even hunt it, or maybe there's only a couple of them so teaming up could be an option...it might be wishful thinking but who knows.

You could be a dick and go there knowing there's going to be some sort of confrontation. You have every legal right to do that so you wouldn't be breaking any laws. Call me "soft" but that crap isn't for me anymore. I'll deal with a certain level of competition but if I know I'm going to have to get in a shouting match with someone to have a spot to hunt then I'd rather just sleep in.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

You could be a dick and go there knowing there's going to be some sort of confrontation. You have every legal right to do that so you wouldn't be breaking any laws. Call me "soft" but that crap isn't for me anymore. I'll deal with a certain level of competition but if I know I'm going to have to get in a shouting match with someone to have a spot to hunt then I'd rather just sleep in.[/quote]

Well said!![/quote]


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yea it's a question that should not even have to be asked. The other guy got there first, leave him to the field. Another thing that I have seen in this situation is that you and the other guy get into over who should be in the field,then one or both of you go to the landowner and be gets ****** cuz all he thought he was doing was being nice and letting people hunt. Now from then on he says no to all hunter cuz be just doesn't want to deal with it. Another blackeye for hunters that we don't need. Just put on a few more miles and find another field.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

I've slept in the boat for a hunting spot before... Sleeping in a field blind wouldn't be bad.

I've had it happen to me before where I was given permission to hunt a field and there was already someone in there when I got there. It sucks but it happens.

I'd look for another spot first but last case scenario... set up camp the night before in the field.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with others that this is a question that shouldn't even need to be asked. If someone else already got permission, they have first dibs, end of story. How would you like it if you thought you had sole permission for opening morning and you roll up to the field and see another group and then find out that they got permission after you did and that they knew that you had permission before them? As mentioned, this leads to farmers that normally let people hunt putting up no hunting signs and never letting people hunt their field again. It is a lose lose situation. Go find another field, there are plenty of them this year. I can say that I've knocked on 4 doors in the past few weeks where the farmer has said that another group already has permission or that another group usually hunts his fields but it is ok for me to hunt also. I kindly shake their hand, thank them for letting people hunt on their land, let them know that I will let the other group go ahead and hunt, and then continue on my journey to find another field.

This same thing happened to us on the opener last year, but we were on the other end of the fence. We had gotten permission the evening before. We pulled up to the field and there was a group of blue platers already set up. We talked to them and they said they also had permission. We found that hard to believe because we had a heck of a time tracking down the landowner the night before and he never said anything about anyone else having permission. Turns out they hunted that field the year before and had permission at that time so they thought that if you get permission once, you have permanent permission. We were kind and said we would team up (even though it was going to be 11 blinds) but they ended up pulling their spread and going somewhere else.


----------



## uppersouris (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm with Diver said:


> Bloodyblinddoors said:
> 
> 
> > Who ever gets there first wants it more. Up to you.
> ...


Very well said IWD!!

A persons true colors shine at times like this.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

double reed and bloody blind doors r the exact reason many people quit hunt'n. uke:

Find another field or Stop and ask farmer Joe details about the other group and call them.

BE A SPORTSMAN :beer:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

yea I agree with all the people saying find another field.

I can not understand the attitudes of hunters that think it's acceptable to beat another group to a field in the morning despite the fact they know the other group had permission first.

Do they think of themselves as so awesome that it's justifiable? Or do they realize that they are d-bags and just act accordingly in this situation as to not deviate from the d-bag code?

I'm not sure what the answer is.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I prefer to have fun when I go hunting, and racing to a field and arguing as to who had permission first isn't what I call fun. If someone has permission, thank the farmer for his time and move on.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Its hard to say because i get permission for lots of feilds that I may or may not hunt. your first choice might be someones 3rd or 4th choice.

if you have other options hunt those...but if this is the only feild that you have found birds in then hunt it.

does the person that got permission first have the rights to the feild the whole season? Just for opening day? opening weekend? first month? Were do you draw the line?

No matter what field I am hunting I get there early unless I know I am the only one with permission or its my land.

I look at it like this. If I am the guy who got permission first and never verified that I would have exclusive hunting rights for a certain time period than its my own fault. If I show up on opening day and someone beat me to the field am I going to ****** at the other guy who got permission and got up eariler??? Heck no!! I am ****** at myslef for not getting up early enough.

I would be ****** if I got to the feild first and the other guy comes on anyway and downwinds me or something like that...thats just wrong!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

T Shot said:


> I prefer to have fun when I go hunting, and racing to a field and arguing as to who had permission first isn't what I call fun. If someone has permission, thank the farmer for his time and move on.


I feel the same way. Not worth the hassle.


----------

